# Polarisationsfilter gesucht



## captain-planet (2. August 2006)

Ich benötige für meine Nikon D70 einen Polarisationsfilter und auch Farbfilter!!
  Weiß jemand ob es dabei eine zu bevorzugende Firma gibt, auf was man aufpassen muss und hat jemand viell. einen Kauftip für mich parat

  Ich habe wie oben schon erwähnt, eine Nikon D70 mit dem AF-S Nikkor 18-70mm. Das hat vorne ein Gewinde mit einem Durchmesser von 67mm.

  Vielen herzlichen Dank

Euer captain-planet


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Solche FIlter gibt es zu Hauf am Markt!

Wenn du auf Qualität stehst (so wie ich ,)) dann würde ich dir die BW FIlter zu Herzen liegen. Hama-Filter tuns aber auch. Die Firma AC-Foto zB. verkauft sowas online! Und da gibts genügend!

Ich benutze BW Polfilter mit MRC-Vergütung


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Darf man fragen warum du digital noch Farbfilter kaufst?

EDIT: Bei Polfilter kauft man für digitale Kameras nur noch den zirkulären da es sonst zu Problemen mit dem AF kommen kann!


----------



## captain-planet (9. Februar 2007)

Ich hab keine ahnung warum ich farbfilter haben wollte. Ich habe garnicht mehr gewusst das ich das überhaupt mal in diesem forum gefragt habe?  
Aber danke für deine hilfe!!


----------



## ioneshock (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

versuche den Filter auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf zu testen. Habe mir einen Circ-Pol der Firma Hoya gekauft. Qualitativ recht gut, nur jetzt hält der Linsenschutz nicht mehr. Find ich jetzt aber auch nicht so dramatisch, doch manch einen würde es stören.

Vorher hatte ich einen von Hama auf einem anderen Objektiv, da hat es gepasst.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Shashín-Danji (24. Juli 2007)

Einfach mal bei Ebay suchen. Hab ich auch gemacht und bin zufrieden.


----------

